# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Thuê khách sạn tốt tại Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

_Khách sạn A25 xin kính chào Quý khách!_

_Hệ thống Khách Sạn A25 hiện bao gồm 15 chi nhánh khách sạn từ 2 đến 3 sao tại các vị trí trung tâm của Thủ đô Hà nội và Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh với hơn 300 phòng nghỉ được trang  bị hiện đại và tiện nghi.Nổi bật nhất là khách sạn 3 sao Ngô Sỹ Liên với phòng họp tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, nhà hàng đẹp ấm cúng cùng nhiều món ăn ngon sẽ là địa chỉ  tin cậy để lựa chọn khi Qúy khách cần tổ chức các cuộc hội thảo và chiêu đãi tiệc chuyên nghiệp từ 30- 60 khách._












_Hệ thống Khách sạn A25 có nhiều  mức giá linh hoạt và tiết kiệm cho Quý khách lựa chọn từ  các phòng Superior  cho đến các căn hộ VIP.  Đội ngũ nhân viên của khách sạn luôn tận tâm và nhiệt tình phục vụ Quý khách với phương châm : A25  là ngôi nhà của bạn. Bên cạnh đó, A25 luôn sẵn sàng cung cấp mọi dịch vụ bổ sung để chuyến đi của Quý khách được thoải mái và thuận tiện nhất như đặt vé máy bay, vé tàu hỏa, thuê xe ô tô, gia hạn và làm mới visa, hộ chiếu hoặc các tour du lịch trọn gói trong và ngoài nước._



__











_Khách Sạn A25 thường xuyên có nhiều chương trình chăm sóc, giảm giá cho Quý khách  đi công tác  hoặc du lịch dài ngày. Quý khách thường xuyên ủng hộ khách sạn A25 sẽ được tặng thẻ  A25 VIP với nhiều ưu đãi về giá và dịch vụ._
_15 chi nhánh thuộc hệ thống Khách sạn A25 tại các con phố trung tâm của Hà Nội và thành phố Hồ Chí Minh cùng nhiều loại phòng với mức giá linh hoạt, tiết kiệm, đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp và nhiệt tình sẽ tạo  sự thuận lợi  và hiệu quả tốt nhất cho  chuyến công tác và thăm quan  của Quý khách._












_Để chuyến đi của Quý khách được Khách Sạn A25 đón tiếp chu đáo hơn, vui lòng liên lạc đặt phòng và dịch vụ trước theo thông tin liên lạc của phòng kinh doanh:_

_ĐT: (+84-4) 6275 1512     FAX: (+84-4) 6276 7256__E mail: sale@a25hotels.com/info@a25hotels.com__Website:_ _http://www.a25hotels.com__Xin cảm ơn Quý khách và hẹn gặp Quý khách tại Khách Sạn A25!_

----------


## nguyentrang

khách sạn đẹp nhưng giá thì hơi max :tongue: !

----------


## vntour88

Có mấy nảh bị lỗi kia bác..Rât tiếc cái này chỉ bán cho các khách du lich thôi..Em ở hà nội rồi cũng chảng cần..Vô ủng hộ bác .chúc bác đắt hàng

----------


## candy152011

Nhìn sang trong quá trời... :Big Grin: ..

----------


## EZBooking

Nhìn phòng rộng rãi và tiện nghi quá :d

----------


## vntour88

Nhìn được phết mừ... :Smile:

----------

